# Live from the stand...



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have exactly 3 hours left of this adventure. Looking for the elusive elk. The success ratio is 18% but I'm feeling lucky today. Wind, less than 5 out of the North. Temp, 42 degrees. Sun is coming up and the mountains are covered in clouds. Cows are mooing, squirrels are playing, waiting in the Summit for a repeat of 5 days ago when a cow and two young ones walked right under my stand from right to left. Didn't shoot then....today??? Stand by.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Luck


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't stop shaking. Just shot a bull!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I am shaking so bad I can't even hold the phone. He is a 4 by 4 or a 4 by 5. He came in with a cow and a calf.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

heck ya!! where are you at with a temp of 42?? Canada??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Relax, take a breath, pick a spot and split some hair!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I hit him. Saw the arrow and where he ran to. Think I got a lung. Gonna wait to get down then go find him. Oh my gosh. This is unreal. There is no way to describe it. And at the 11th hour. Truly a blessing from God.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

J0nesi said:


> heck ya!! where are you at with a temp of 42?? Canada??


Pagosa Springs CO


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

ediy


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome. I had 3 cows at 10ft and a small bull at 30yds just after daylight today. 

Congrats bro. Said a prayer for you to find him! Was pumped up when I got the text!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats! Hope you find him! 

I'm so jealous!!!!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Congratulations on the Bull


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Rob, I really hope you score, too.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! Sounds like you are about to have some real work ahead of you packing him out.

So you are sitting in a stand(elevated) for elk? I have seen that a few times on TV. I didn't know people actually hunted them from a stand. You sitting over a water hole?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm on the very top of a mountain. I am in a pine tree, in a summit. It is a small plateau about 30 yards wide. Altitude of about 8500'


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

great job, Spooney! Looking forward to updates and pics. O*D*W


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This might be the longest wait of my life.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

What ever you do don't get down and push him. Give him plenty of time. Hard to do I know. But if you didn't see him go down, give it 1-2 hrs. He'll lay down and expire unless you push him. Congrats on letting the arrow fly. Now the hard part begins.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

jspooney said:


> This might be the longest wait of my life.


HAHA i bet. hope you find him soon and get pic's up.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck in your recovery. You hunting public or private land? Overload us with pics when you regain your senses.:thumbup:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome, congrats on putting an arrow in one, good luck on the recovery. We will be patiently waiting for pictures of a happy hunter and his prize.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Public. I've seen just about every animal imaginable. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

You must be having a blast. Suggestion, if you can, film the recovery on your phone and post it up later.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

one of my favorite quotes from a movie is from LotR - FotR Bilbo "I want to see mountains again Gandalf, MOUNTAINS!" i completely understand why. To be hunting up there must be a great feeling.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have another cow and bull under me now


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I have another cow and bull under me now


Go blackwater on them, it's always easier the second time.....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I have another cow and bull under me now


Gonna need some pictures.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just found first blood. Dark thick chunk like out of his mouth.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

don't forget to get your whisler teeth after you saw the horns out of his skull

and keep the flies off that meat


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This is so thick and there are a thousand ways to go.


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck, & thanks for the first blood post...:thumbup:


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, I'm done with work today. I'm just gonna follow this post and provide all the moral support I can.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It's gonna take a miracle.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> It's gonna take a miracle.


You just so happen to know the One who works them all the time. Don't lose hope.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang spooney I hope you find him!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't let us down! Where is the ref?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jeff, breathe brother... Breathe... You have plenty of time... Go easy.... Don't rush...mustard seed faith... You will find him.... Standing by in the desert....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

All that being said.... You have thirty minutes....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry Brother.... It's in the bylaws....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Is that the official first flag of the 2014-2015 season?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Back out, slow down and breath. Hopefully you have toilet paper to mark the blood trail etc... He's probably less than 50 yards from an area you've looked.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats, waiting on pictures.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Waiting on update and pictures. Hope to see a big old dead Elk soon and a big old grin on your face


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Good luck brother, it feels real now that the ref is back.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck on the recovery Jeff, keep us posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yooooo hooooooo!!!!!! Helloooooo?????


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hurry up already.... It's 230 in the morning.... The only reason I'm up is to see this pic.... Oh....and cuz I want some when I get home for Christmas....


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Great job on sticking one. Sure hope you find him. Good luck! We want pics!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm very sorry to report, but we did not find him. All of us searched for 3 hours. We are wiped out. Had to call it and head to pack up camp. Now for the 22 hour drive ahead. Sorry to disappoint you all. I'm bummed.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Man that sucks, hate to hear it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I'm very sorry to report, but we did not find him. All of us searched for 3 hours. We are wiped out. Had to call it and head to pack up camp. Now for the 22 hour drive ahead. Sorry to disappoint you all. I'm bummed.


Sorry to hear that Spooney! When I shot my first whitetail with a bow, we did not recover it as well. It was the highest of highs being my first bow shot deer and at the same time the lowest of lows after realizing that I was not going to recover my first ever bow shot deer. 

I know the feeling all too well. But that's bow hunting. It sucks bad. And I hate that your first elk hunt went this way. But you'll get another shot at one again in the future.:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The best advice I can give anyone going on their first bow hunt is this...elk are nothing like deer. I've killed a handful of deer with the same shot. Almost everything about an elk is different. What a hard animal to hunt. We've already planned next year and my son will get in his first hunt. Thanks for all your support guys. It means a lot.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well you did the best you could and gave an honest effort in the search to find him. Keep your chin up and enjoy the drive home.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> The best advice I can give anyone going on their first bow hunt is this...elk are nothing like deer. I've killed a handful of deer with the same shot. Almost everything about an elk is different. What a hard animal to hunt. We've already planned next year and my son will get in his first hunt. Thanks for all your support guys. It means a lot.


My guess is that you probably hit him too far back then. I've always heard that you want to hit elk a little more forward than you would think if you are used to whitetail deer. Elk shoulder joints actually bend forward exposing the heart and lungs right in line with their front legs. So as a white tail hunter you are taught to right behind the front shoulder with an arrow. Well while looking at elk anatomy, if you are behind the shoulder too much, it's a gut shot or barely nicking a lung. 

Sorry to hear that again.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate to hear that Jeff....you know it happens and as long as you tried fer a recovery, you did what you could!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear Jeff, from the highest highs and lowest lows, bow hunting will bring out extreme emotions.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn man I hate that but what an awesome experience. Any chance of looking in the morning? Or are you leaving.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ugh, really sorry to hear.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Hate to hear that Jeff. Might have found that second bull....just sayin'


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TURDS!!!
Looks like an awesome experience regardless!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear you didn't find you elk Jeff. Be careful on your way back home. Awesome pictures and look how blesses you are to have had such an awesome hunting trip.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear bud. But hey atleast you woke up the hunting section !


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations on a great experience!! Drive safe Brother


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear you were unable to recover your elk but what an awesome adventure you must have had. I have hunted in the mountains out West and to be honest, I really wasn't bummed if I did not bring home game. I had two six point bulls shoving each other around and squealing right under my stand (elk season was closed) and I would have been reluctant to shoot one and stop that incredible wild spectacle.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You learned some good lesson on this hunt, just remember if you cannot get a KILL shot, pass on the shot and wait for another chance to plant it in the right spot, hang in there a learn from it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Never been out west hunting, but would love to go. I'm sorry that you didn't find your elk, but it sounds as if you had a great experience - which is what it is all about.

I talked to a guide in Wyoming one time and was going to volunteer to work in his camp for a week without taking a gun or bow. I just wanted to experience being in camp and in those beautiful mountains.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

After driving through the night, we are now in Dallas. You all are correct, I've learned more about him in these last two weeks than maybe I've learned in all my life. I you ever get the opportunity to go West...do it. This year was a learning year so I can take my son next September when he turns 12. Boy did I learn. Thanks for sharing the experience with me. Wish I had more pictures for you. Here's how we took a bath...sometimes.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I sat here wishing I could come help recover that bull with you, congrats on an incredible adventure and you have a lucky kid who will have some stories of his own to tell this time next year. Safe travels returning home.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations on an epic hunt and experience! I wish I could have helped you drag... Better luck next time. Of course, I didn't see a post for trackers or dogs, we all could have found it if we were all there to help.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And we're finally home. Exhausted, but very thankful for all my camp mates and the experience. Once again PFF, thank you for all the kind words. You guys made the two hour wait to get down and trail a lot more bearable. 

After I get some work done at the office and around the house I will try to recount the trip If anyone is interested in hearing the full story.

And to my esteemed (translated-older) hunting partner....you did a great job and were a fine travel/hunting companion. Until next year my friend.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

You darn right we want to hear the story. From the time you left your driveway until the time you pulled back in. Sometimes the best part of the trip is traveling with friends. And don't forget to add the pictures as the story goes. Glad y'all made it home safe.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

jspooney said:


> After driving through the night, we are now in Dallas. You all are correct, I've learned more about him in these last two weeks than maybe I've learned in all my life. I you ever get the opportunity to go West...do it. This year was a learning year so I can take my son next September when he turns 12. Boy did I learn. Thanks for sharing the experience with me. Wish I had more pictures for you. Here's how we took a bath...sometimes.


As the years go by, the more I appreciate the the bitter pill of humility as a moral virtue.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Sitting in ATL waiting on my plane and recounting my entire trip. I missed a big 5x5 the first morning, shot high. Ended up passing up several opportunities at smaller 3x etc hoping for another bigger bull but it just didn't happen. Words cannot describe how great of a trip I had. Best hunt I've ever been on by far even without a kill. Will be back in the very near future. 
On Top of the mountain!


My buddy and our guides. Oscar, the guy next to me, is part goat. Joker could go up and down a mountn like a billy!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Best hunt I've ever been on by far even without a kill.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If only more people held this sentiment. It's really what any trip to the woods or water should be about. The harvest is just icing on the cake!!
> ...


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear but at least you got the oppurtunity. I would just about sell my soul to bow hunt elk in the high country


----------

